# Uk to canada shipping, driving licence & bc healthcare



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello all! 

I'm travelling out to Canada soon with my family. Initially i'll be going as a visitor, but my residency is pending so i'll be moving permanently as soon as that comes through.

I just wondered if anyone had any experience with any of the above?

We have a few belongings, too big to take on the flight, but not enough to ship in a large conatiner. We are considering trying to ship some things out & I just wondered if anyone had done simillar? There are a lot of companies to check so i'd really appreciate anyone who knows a good company to try.

I also wondered if anyone knows whether a UK driving licence is transfereable in any way, or will I need to re-take my driving test when we move out?

Last thing was concerning BC Health. My wife & daughter are Canadian citizens & will be based in Canada from this trip. Does anyone have any experience applying for healthcare. I'm asuming we can't apply as a family until my residency is through, but i'd like to make sure they are covered right away. 

Any help anyone has on any of these issues would be great!

Thanks!

Steve.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I do believe that there's a reciprocal ICBC/Motor Vehicle Branch and DVLA scheme in place whereby you can exchange your UK license for a BC license, and unlike Canadian drivers in the UK, you don't need to prove that you can drive a standard transmission automobile to get your license (I'm having to take a road test here in the UK to prove I can drive stick in spite of the fact that I spent from October '07-October '12 driving a 6 speed stick Nissan just to get my full UK permit). Look here for a licensing office near where you will be living.

In regards to MSP (Medical Services Plan) coverage, please fill out the forms from here (Government of BC's website) and _post them to MSP as soon as you arrive in BC_.

There's a 90 day waiting period to get covered, regardless of nationality (i.e. you can sign up even though you're a UKC)... doing your homework ahead of time and putting your paperwork into the mail as soon as you arrive will help cut down on the wait.

You can find current premiums (unlike the NHS, you are required to pay a monthly premium) here... while they may seem steep (the premiums), they're cheaper than the US and have gone up <$20/month in the past decade.

Good luck to you, have a safe journey and welcome to Canada!


----------



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, we've been so busy! 

Thanks so much for all of that info, it is an amazing help! We've just got to canada so I'll be looking in to all of the links your posted. That has definately given us a head start!

Steve.


----------

